# Cheap Knight ML really shoots!



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 27, 2012)

A few years ago, I won a cheap ($99) Knight in-line, LK 93 at a Safari Club International banquet.  It was packaged in one of those heat-sealed plastic containers designed to be hung up on a gondola at whatever K-mart sold it.  Needless to say, I was not impressed.

You see, I'm a traditional kind of guy.  I hunt with a 40-year-old T/C Hawken, and I bought a Traditions 1:66"  (round ball twist) for my kids to hunt with.  The Knight just languished in the closet for five or six years.

Then, a couple of years ago, we were invited to hunt a jam-up piece of property in Union Springs, Alabama during muzzleloader season, and my son invited a friend along, only he didn't have a ML, so I drug out the Knight.  I wasn't about to put a scope on it for one hunt, or go to any great lengths in load development.  After reading the manual (glad I did -- I would have never figured out the the double safety) , I simply poured 100 grains of Triple Seven down the 22" barrel and and let one fly at 50 yards with one of the el cheapo 240-grain, solid lead sabots that came with the gun.  It hit an inch high and an inch right of the bull.  

I made a little adjustment to the windage on the rear sight, and let one fly at 100.  Blam, dead center!  After shooting two or three shots to confirm zero, I turned it over to the kid who was going to use it, and he did equally well.  

To make a long story short, the kid made a one-shot, 100 yard kill with one of the el cheapo sabots and open sights.  After a thorough cleaning, I put the gun in the safe, where it sat for several years -- until three days ago.

While tweaking my Hawken, I decided to upgrade the Knight by mounting an old Weaver 1.5-4.5 x 20 scope on it.  I had the scope and Weaver-style rings, so I sprang for the $7 set of bases at Academy, mounted the scope and headed for the range yesterday.

I bore-sighted the scope and let a round fly at 100 yards with 100 grains of 777 and a 300-grain SST sabot.  It hit paper seven inches low and three inches right.  Using the one-shot zero technique, I made the adjustments and "fired for effect."  After five shots, I had completely punched out the center of the diamond bull on the target.

The guy next to me was shooting a tweaked out Omega and happened to look over at my target.  He was amazed that my little Knight out-shot his T/C!  He was also amazed that I had no misfires with the #11 nipple, while he had several with his 209s.

The little rifle will definitely see service in a tree sometime between Oct. 13-19, if not in my hands, then in one of my sons' hands. 

Though I'm a firm believer in the old adage "you get what you pay for," this just proves that there are exceptions to that rule!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 27, 2012)

Great thread and story....

I too have had a Hawken rifle (CVA) for over 20 yrs and decided
last year to buy an in-line----Found a deal from the Sportsmans
Guide, bought it for my Christmas present and finally got it out
to sight it in a few weeks ago...
Started at 40 yds, 100gr Pyrodex with sabot and several weights
cast and jacketed bullets....Very accurate and I ended up with
110gr Pyrodex and 250gr 50cal R.E.A.L. bullet and 300gr cast HP
with a sabot....Both bullets were cast by Woodies members....
the 300gr hits about 1/2" lower at 80yds than the 250gr.....

Very happy with my new ML too and hope to get to use it this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gecko (Sep 27, 2012)

I love my Knight too, would not shoot anything different.  It is a tack driver and a pleasure to shoot.  As I have mentioned on here before I have the Knight BK92 Black Knight .50.  It is rediculously consistent.  I did convert mine from #11 to 209, still have the old system in the safe.  Never had a misfire.  I take care and clean it ever time I shoot, it gets completely disassembled, even the hammer assembly.  I swab the bore between shots with TC #13 Bore Cleaner, then dry patch it.  I have found that 100gr of 777 with 260 gr Scorpion PT Gold with chrush rib sabot(best) and Hornady 250 gr SST ML with crush rib sabot(great) shoot sub MOA.  It is lit with 777 209 primers.  I set mine up with a Burris 2-7x 35mm Fullfield II.  The very best thing about my rifle is the trigger.  It is a fully adjustable Timney set at 2lbs from the factory.  There is no creap, it breaks like glass.  I would rather hunt with this rife than any of my centerfires, and do unless I am on a stand that may require a longer shot.


----------



## anhieser (Sep 28, 2012)

Have owned most BC makes.  I agree that knight made some of the most accurate in lines out there.  Is it true that they have closed the doors on making rifles?


----------



## Gecko (Sep 28, 2012)

No, they are up and running and going strong.  Check out their website.  www.knightrifles.com.  I have spoken to their gunsmith several times and is very knowledgable and willing to share info on load data etc.  I think they are great.  I was looking for sling swivles for my particular rifle and they sent them to me for free.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Sep 29, 2012)

My Left Handed Knight Big Horn is a really shoter also, it also has a great trigger on it.  Knight was a real thinker-I like the way he designed the guns and the ram rods with attachments with the thread for handle extentions and stuff.   I have thought about buying a gun with a break open breach but my inexpensive Knight has always been a good shooting reliable gun.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 30, 2012)

I have an old LK-93 in the closet waiting for my son to get big enough to use it.  It's a great shooting little ML.  I've moved on to break-opens, but wouldn't think twice about grabbing the Knight in a pinch.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a lk 93,killed a bunch of deer & made some neck shots. It was a great shooter, but kicked like a mule.


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Oct 15, 2012)

Gecko said:


> No, they are up and running and going strong.  Check out their website.  www.knightrifles.com.  I have spoken to their gunsmith several times and is very knowledgable and willing to share info on load data etc.  I think they are great.  I was looking for sling swivles for my particular rifle and they sent them to me for free.



Thanks.  I'm glad someone asked.  I assumed they were out of buisness.  I could swear I read an article in the American Rifleman lamenting the passing of Knight Rifles.  Always heard good things about them.  

They're back on my short list of must have's.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 15, 2012)

Agree with op.

Inexpensive <> cheap!

It just depends. Glad you'll put that thing to work!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 15, 2012)

They are extremely accurate & great rifles.  My only compliant is they are a pain to clean.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 16, 2012)

Retired Army Guy said:


> They are extremely accurate & great rifles.  My only compliant is they are a pain to clean.



Ain't that the truth .


----------

